# Rustic Cherry Band saw Box



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Today I made a band saw box from a piece of Cherry Fire Wood.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

More Pictures


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done Mr' Class Act...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm gonna hafta stop reading about your projects...I'm just too jealous at what you come up with...AWESOME ! ! !


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> well done Mr' Class Act...


Here Here !!!


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Herb,this is so well put together, what a class act you are! 
James.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb, you always do such a good job. Don't let all these compliments go to your head. :wink:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Herb, you always do such a good job. Don't let all these compliments go to your head. :wink:


I'm just having fun, glad everyone likes it. Thanks for all the encouragement.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone need a good hiding place. Best is hidden in plain sight, such as this in a stack of firewood. Just don't forget and burn your treasure.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Anyone need a good hiding place. Best is hidden in plain sight, such as this in a stack of firewood. Just don't forget and burn your treasure.


I was thinking the same ,Tom, A good place to put a spare house key on the back porch.
Herb


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cool


----------



## OldCurmudgeon (Feb 25, 2012)

Every time you post a project, I think (jealously): "no one can top that!". And then you do... What's next?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I wish my 'fire wood' could end up like that......


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I was thinking about that hiding place but these days it seems everywhere is a good hiding place.......where's that saw I just laid down? I can hide stuff in plain sight with no problem except remembering where that was but I remember the price of gas when I started driving....23.9 cents a gallon and they pumped it, cleaned the windshield, and would check tire pressure. That I'd like to forget.......

BTW Herb, another outstanding project. You're one of the reasons I make sure my wife isn't in my office when reading this forum.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

I wish I had those skills Herb!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gee Herb,

If you're that hard up for wood to work with I'm sure we can collect enough to get you a gift certificate to Lowes or HD. Great imagination!!


----------



## toolmanlh (Apr 14, 2017)

Nice job Herb! If you are interested, we have a pretty active Facebook group: Bandsaw Boxes Community. 
Come on over and join. &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

toolmanlh said:


> Nice job Herb! If you are interested, we have a pretty active Facebook group: Bandsaw Boxes Community.
> Come on over and join. ��


Thanks, But no thanks, I am not a Facebooker. I went through the bandsaw box phase a few years ago, now am on to other things, thanks for the offer tho.
Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Exceptional as always. How old/aged was the log?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Exceptional as always. How old/aged was the log?


About a week old/green.
Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> About a week old/green.
> Herb


Sounds like a tough cut. Sealing it as well. 

I’ve never tried working with green wood so pardon the questions.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

When I was finished I doused it good with Shellac,inside and out to slow the drying. I is kind of an experiment to see what it is going to do. 
I have a couple more chunks I will paint the ends and let dry.

Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

